# piston rings



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there all, i have a question in small engines like weedeaters does the placement of the rings make a difference, like where the gap is pointing to the exhaust or the intake, and if there more than 2 rings where should they go, thanks for any help with this question.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The gap generally is towards the intake.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

On some there is a little bump in the ring groove to indicate where the gap should be, with it there it is pretty tough to get it wrong. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most all small 2 cycle engines have locating pins in the ring lands of the piston. This keeps the ring end gaps inside the cylinder and prevents the ring from turning in the piston. This way you don't have to worry about the ring getting caught in one of the ports in the cylinder and causing any damage. Pistons are usually marked with an arrow or an X showing the exhaust side, so that the piston is installed properly and the ring locating pins will not align with any of the ports in the cylinder.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you all for the info, it helped a lot, i been fixing 2stroke engines which dont have locating pins and when i took it apart i did not take care of the placement of the rings,and where the gap goes, again thanks for the info.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Also make sure you install the rod on the piston the correct way.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thank u hankster for the extra tip ill remember to do that.


----------

